# Oh no!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Where did my cute little puppy go?! I seem to have lost him... I think the big dog ate him!

Dax at 11 weeks and again at 10 months.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Awwwwwwww he was so cute as a puppy, but he's really handsome now! Love his face. I look at old puppy pictures and ALMOST wish Eko was a puppy again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm glad he's growing up. Adorable puppy but I'm ready for him to be an adult lol. He's come a long way and I'm thrilled. His focus is so much better now! I know I'll look back in a year or so and wish he was a puppy again but for now, I'm so happy to be past potty training and new puppy vet visits and all that. I'm so excited to see how he fills out!!!


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww, such a cute and innocent looking pup. I love how is face is so dark in the 10 month old photo. I agree, they grow up so fast!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow gorgeous


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful! :wub:

 Kat


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gorgeous GSD!!! Love the split picture. I have one of those too. Lol. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Dax is very handsome. I am trying to enjoy the puppy stage but find myself wanting him to grow up. It's probably the potty training


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, such a handsome boy! 

I love the puppy stage because they are so little, cute, loving and innocent but I am always excited about them growing up and having bigger bladders. :laugh:


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope our black sable turns out as handsome as dax!! He is my favorite! September needs to come faster 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow very nice! That is seriously the best of both worlds. Cute puppy for a few months and then a badass dog. How is his temperament?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Super handsomeness going on there! Posts some fully body shots, I'd love to see all of him!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He grew up to be a very handsome dog. I too loved when Lisl was a pup, but I'm glad she's grown.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Pretty! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice split pic.
he grew up right before your eyes.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Good looking guy! I can't wait for his brother to come home with us. Three more months.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!!! That Face!!!!!! 

Thanks for sharing......


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

"WOW", cant believe how big he got, where did the time go! super handsome boy you have there


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> ......but I am always excited about them growing up and having bigger bladders. :laugh:


Ha I agree!. Especially with Xena. She always pees when she gets excited and meets a new person. Everyone is always washing their feet afterwards. I can't wait till she grows out of that,


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lemme see which pictures I already have up that I can put over here without having to resize.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

These are the most current ones I have that are clear. I got some of him and Shasta playing in the snow tonight that I can put up in a bit.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Honey, Just wait 'til your kids do that to you. That growing up thing is tough. Dax is gorgeous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> Wow very nice! That is seriously the best of both worlds. Cute puppy for a few months and then a badass dog. How is his temperament?



he's a chicken lol. Still very much a puppy, curious about everything. Determined. He's actually a really good boy and he tries so hard to behave himself but his energy level really picked up at about 6 months old so he's always moving around. He's friendly but alert. Like if we're out on a walk and someone walks past us, he'll practically turn himself inside out to watch them until he feels they're at a safe distance. He listens to everything, alert. He likes attention but over stimulates still so we're working on that. Pretty much he's a pretty good boy, not as confident as I would like him to be but once he does something a couple times, he's pretty well fine with it after that. He whines a lot, especially when he cant be right there with me or isn't getting his way which is to be right up my butt all day and night or out the same time Shasta is all the time, he's vocal. I'm sure if I had more training options available we could work on some serious confidence boosters and his confidence would be out of this world. He's determined, doesn't like to give up when he wants something. He has a ton of potential, I'm sure. Just have to unlock it. But like I said, still very much a puppy. Am intensely curious as to his adult personality as he matures.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here ya go!! Pictures from them playing in the snow

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...xs-first-real-snow-pic-heavy.html#post4880185


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

what i love about the 7-10 months stage (especially with ddr dogs) is that at this age they look like full grown adults. to strangers they look fierce and ready to take down a lion but in truth behind closed doors they still acts like puppies. mine just turned 9 months and he still whines like a big baby


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> what i love about the 7-10 months stage (especially with ddr dogs) is that at this age they look like full grown adults. to strangers they look fierce and ready to take down a lion but in truth behind closed doors they still acts like puppies. mine just turned 9 months and he still whines like a big baby




yeah, he's actually thickened up more than I realized until I really looked at him from last month to this month. Still ALL puppy though. It cracks me up when people see him and are like OMG HE'S HUGE!!!! nah... not really. Should see my female! She's got at least 10 lbs on him but looks like she's got more. She's my thick girl. 

but really, he does look like an adult. I'm anxious to see him all filled out and done growing. I cant wait to compare THOSE pictures!


----------

